# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  ألا بذكر الله تطمئن القلوب

## حمدونة

في ظلال القرآن (4/ 2060)
«الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَتَطْمَئِنُّ قُلُوبُهُمْ بِذِكْرِ اللَّهِ» ..
تطمئن بإحساسها بالصلة بالله، والأنس بجواره، والأمن في جانبه وفي حماه. تطمئن من قلق الوحدة، وحيرة الطريق. بإدراك الحكمة في الخلق والمبدأ والمصير. وتطمئن بالشعور بالحماية من كل اعتداء ومن كل ضر ومن كل شر إلا بما يشاء، مع الرضى بالابتلاء والصبر على البلاء. وتطمئن برحمته في الهداية والرزق والستر في الدنيا والآخرة:
«أَلا بِذِكْرِ اللَّهِ تَطْمَئِنُّ الْقُلُوبُ» ..
ذلك الاطمئنان بذكر الله في قلوب المؤمنين حقيقة عميقة يعرفها الذين خالطت بشاشة الإيمان قلوبهم، فاتصلت بالله. يعرفونها، ولا يملكون بالكلمات أن ينقلوها إلى الآخرين الذين لم يعرفوها، لأنها لا تنقل بالكلمات، إنما تسري في القلب فيستروحها ويهش لها ويندى بها ويستريح إليها ويستشعر الطمأنينة والسلام، ويحس أنه في هذا الوجود ليس مفرداً بلا أنيس. فكل ما حوله صديق، إذ كل ما حوله من صنع الله الذي هو في حماه.
وليس أشقى على وجه هذه الأرض ممن يحرمون طمأنينة الأنس إلى الله. ليس أشقى ممن ينطلق في هذه الأرض مبتوت الصلة بما حوله في الكون، لأنه انفصم من العروة الوثقى التي تربطه بما حوله في الله خالق الكون. ليس أشقى ممن يعيش لا يدري لم جاء؟ ولم يذهب؟ ولم يعاني ما يعاني في الحياة؟ ليس أشقى ممن يسير في الأرض يوجس من كل شيء خيفة لأنة لا يستشعر الصلة الخفية بينه وبين كل شيء في هذا الوجود.
ليس أشقى في الحياة ممن يشق طريقه فريداً وحيداً شارداً في فلاة، عليه أن يكافح وحده بلا ناصر ولا هاد ولا معين.
وإن هناك للحظات في الحياة لا يصمد لها بشر إلا أن يكون مرتكناً إلى الله، مطمئناً إلى حماه، مهما اوتي من القوة والثبات والصلابة والاعتداد.. ففي الحياة لحظات تعصف بهذا كله، فلا يصمد لها إلا المطمئنون بالله:
«أَلا بِذِكْرِ اللَّهِ تَطْمَئِنُّ الْقُلُوبُ» ..
هؤلاء المنيبون إلى الله، المطمئنون بذكر الله، يحسن الله مآبهم عنده، كما أحسنوا الإنابة إليه وكما أحسنوا العمل في الحياة:
«الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحاتِ طُوبى لَهُمْ وَحُسْنُ مَآبٍ» ..

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

ما أجمل ما نقلت يا فاضلة!
جزاك الله خيرا وأحسن إليكِ
 زيدينا...

----------


## هويدامحمد

*
قال تعالى: (أَلا بِذِكْرِ اللَّهِ تَطْمَئِنُّ الْقُلُوبُ)، تطمئن القلوب من خوفها؛ فتسكن إلى موعود ربها،
مع الثقة به، وحُسن التوكل عليه، وصدق اللجوء إليه.

وتطمئن من حزنها؛ فتجد الأمن من كل غمّ وهمّ وحزن؛ فتعيش راضية مرضية؛ 
لأنها بربها ومولاها راضية.

وتطمئن من قلقها؛ فتستقر بعد التذبذب، وتهدأ بعد التمزق، وتثبت بعد الاضطراب.
وتطمئن من الشتات؛ فيجتمع شملها، ويتحد توجهها، ويلمّ شعثها، وتنجو من شتات أمرها.

وتطمئن من كيد شيطانها، وغلبة هواها، وتحرش أعدائها، وكيد خصومها، وشرور أضدادها.

فليس للقلب دواء أنفع من ذكر الله؛ فمهما حصل القلب على مطلوبه ورغباته من دون ذكر الله 
فإن مصيره القلق والتمزق والفَرَق والخوف والغمّ والهمّ والحزن والكدر والاضطراب.

أبى الله أن يؤمِّن من عصاه، وأن يؤنس من خالفه، واتبع هواه.. 
وكيف يطمئن من بينه وبين الله وحشة، وبينه وبين خالقه قطيعة؟ 
وكيف يأنس من نسي مولاه، وأعرض عن كتابه، وأهمل أوامره، وتعدى حدوده؟..


*

----------

